# DCB Couriers



## Hooked (18/8/19)

Imagine my surprise when I received a delivery on a Saturday morning!! The driver said they always work on Saturdays. It's good to know ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (18/8/19)

Impressive that's good to know.... Another well known company uhm Guy; quoted me ridiculousness for a Sat "express" a while back

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/8/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Impressive that's good to know.... Another well known company uhm Guy; quoted me ridiculousness for a Sat "express" a while back



DCB is the only courier as far as I know who delivers on a Sat. as part of their usual run. I know the other charge ridiculous rates for Sat. deliveries and I've certainly never used them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

